# Miss Chubster



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought you all might like to see some decent pictures of the chubster

i have to say though, i am shocked that she is BRC rung!, she is also 3 years old, not 1 year as we were told (ring year is 2008)

on contacting the BRC i was able to find out she was run early 08 and the name of her breeder.
I also think i have put my finger on her breed, i belive she is a Satin, i will have clarification on that soon, hopefully, still looking for her breeder though, easier said then done


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww shes gorgeous, she is a bit big boned isnt she. Is she the bun that Niki spotted?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww she really is beautiful! And she was so placid despite being pretty scared! So glad you finally have her!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww shes gorgeous, she is a bit big boned isnt she. Is she the bun that Niki spotted?


she is the one and the same, she is beautiful too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww she really is beautiful! And she was so placid despite being pretty scared! So glad you finally have her!


she is placid as anything, i put the carrier on the garden floor with the door open and the hutch door open, and she hopped straight in, as if to say, "this is mine now yes?" :lol:

the little piggy is so skinny though, you can see all her bones bless, iv not got any pics of her yet, just letting her settle for now

did you enjoy your fudge snuggle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> she is placid as anything, i put the carrier on the garden floor with the door open and the hutch door open, and she hopped straight in, as if to say, "this is mine now yes?" :lol:
> 
> the little piggy is so skinny though, you can see all her bones bless, iv not got any pics of her yet, just letting her settle for now
> 
> did you enjoy your fudge snuggle :lol: :lol: :lol:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH i was very very excited about my Fudgie snuggle! Saying that I loved cuddling your chinchillas too!...esp the poorly one who wasn't trying to get away from me just content in nibbling my nose and allowing me to enjoy her


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH i was very very excited about my Fudgie snuggle! Saying that I loved cuddling your chinchillas too!...esp the poorly one who wasn't trying to get away from me just content in nibbling my nose and allowing me to enjoy her


hahahahaha, im surprised you didnt steal any one :lol:
so... when are you getting chins? speaking of chins, this is the noise they make hun
chins :: bark bark bark video by LilMiss_ - Photobucket
excuse the crap cage and poor quality, its a really old vid

also, she is definitely a satin! and i think i have found out who her breeder is too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hahahahaha, im surprised you didnt steal any one :lol:
> so... when are you getting chins? speaking of chins, this is the noise they make hun
> chins :: bark bark bark video by LilMiss_ - Photobucket
> excuse the crap cage and poor quality, its a really old vid
> ...


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so hilarious!!!!!!!!!! They are adorable!! Argh another mammal to add to my wish list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so hilarious!!!!!!!!!! They are adorable!! Argh another mammal to add to my wish list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha its not my fault, you cant blame me, i know nothing :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW! She is one beautiful bun :001_smile:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

...Think you have far too many bunnies and should definitely give her to me!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> ...Think you have far too many bunnies and should definitely give her to me!!!!! :001_wub:


:lol: :lol: :lol: nice try, i think if it was ever deemed i had too many bunnies, niki would be first on my door, stealing mr fudgey especially since she now knows where i live............. urm yeah, padlocks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: nice try, i think if it was ever deemed i had too many bunnies, niki would be first on my door, stealing mr fudgey especially since she now knows where i live............. urm yeah, padlocks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


You let her know where you live , bye bye bunnies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> You let her know where you live , bye bye bunnies


i know, stupid mistake or what!! :lol: :lol:
and no one try bribe her for it either!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ah ha.... Im going to find out where you live!!! Bunny napping mission is on!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i know, stupid mistake or what!! :lol: :lol:
> and no one try bribe her for it either!!!


I know where yoooou live Singing:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I know where yoooou live Singing:


ah but, i know where you live right back!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I know where yoooou live Singing:


Bernie we need to work together on this one.... shhhh don't tell lil miss :skep:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

crofty said:


> Bernie we need to work together on this one.... shhhh don't tell lil miss :skep:


hmm could work, although I might have to take Teddy as payment for this sought after info


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

keep yer grubby paws off mah bunnies!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: nice try, i think if it was ever deemed i had too many bunnies, niki would be first on my door, stealing mr fudgey especially since she now knows where i live............. urm yeah, padlocks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha yeah talk about STOOPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thedogsmother said:


> You let her know where you live , bye bye bunnies


I does likeeee this!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone wanting a bunny (cept Fudge) or even a gawjus chin then PM me and we'll arrange it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really didnt think that one through did i!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i really didnt think that one through did i!!


I know.....it is such a shame to ruin such a nice friendship by knicking your animals, but hey it's gotta be done!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> hmm could work, although I might have to take Teddy as payment for this sought after info


 oh no you can't turn against me! Don't you think Chubster would look lovely with my four?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> oh no you can't turn against me! Don't you think Chubster would look lovely with my four?


does that mean you are sending your 4 here?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> does that mean you are sending your 4 here?


Oh no chubster would have to come to bunningham palace


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> Oh no chubster would have to come to bunningham palace


pffft no deal, they all want to come here :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> pffft no deal, they all want to come here :lol:


no Teddy comes here cos he looks like Reed so it must be fate


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ahhh but you are all forgetting one thing... none of you know where I live :glare: hahahaha soooo watch out the pregnant bunny napper is about!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> Ahhh but you are all forgetting one thing... none of you know where I live :glare: hahahaha soooo watch out the pregnant bunny napper is about!!!


good job we dont have any pregnant bunnies for you to nap then


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> good job we dont have any pregnant bunnies for you to nap then


Oh does that mean Tasha is in the all clear? (niki87 on sister's comp!)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crablover said:


> Oh does that mean Tasha is in the all clear? (niki87 on sister's comp!)


not yet but dont tell crofty that!!!!! dont want her thinking i have any pregnant buns she can steal, shes still nesting like crazy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

did someone say baby bunnies???? 

I'm nesting a need some more bunnies.... chubster is first on the list... I'm a hormonal 9 month pregnant mad woman, you can't say no to me!!!! (or else I'll sit on to you and squish you!) :glare:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> did someone say baby bunnies????
> 
> I'm nesting a need some more bunnies.... chubster is first on the list... I'm a hormonal 9 month pregnant mad woman, you can't say no to me!!!! (or else I'll sit on to you and squish you!) :glare:


ahaha its not deffinate, i was going to keep quiet till one thing happened either way, but Tasha, the broken agouti nethie x niki brought over last time, is nesting so there is a possibility there MIGHT be baby bunnies


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> ahaha its not deffinate, i was going to keep quiet till one thing happened either way, but Tasha, the broken agouti nethie x niki brought over last time, is nesting so there is a possibility there MIGHT be baby bunnies


BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


:lol: IF any appear there will be pictures, but hopefully it will just be a phantom


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


OOPS sorry Lil_Miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OOPS sorry Lil_Miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha its fine niki x


----------

